# flashing a cameras firmware



## Cool Buddy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a Canon Powershot A460 camera (around 3 years old). Recently it developed a weird problem, all photos are coming out very bright. In daylight it's just a white photo. I tried a few things like resetting the settings to default etc. but nothing helped. But I figured that there is no problem with the lens or the sensor as if I zoom to a certain level (probably around 2-2.5x, zoom levels are not shown) the photo is alright. I tried another camera with more controls and figured that if I set the f-number very high in daylight, the photos come out similar.
So I thought that it might be a software issue and flashing the firmware might help. But I can't figure out how to do that. Can anyone help me out here please.

P.S.: I have attached a couple of snaps for reference, the EXIF data is intact.


----------

